# Great resource for Breeds Info



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

This site has lots of specific info about poultry breeds. Weights, egg colors, origin of the breed, etc. Chickens, ducks, etc. are all listed.

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/poultry/index.htm


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great resource Kejmack! Thanks for that.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank ya for the info !


----------



## Cobrawave (Sep 10, 2012)

kejmack said:


> This site has lots of specific info about poultry breeds. Weights, egg colors, origin of the breed, etc. Chickens, ducks, etc. are all listed.
> 
> http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/poultry/index.htm


Hi , seem they don 't ship
To canafa


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is another good source

http://www.ithaca.edu/staff/jhenderson/chooks/chooks.html


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

Aurele, the link I posted is for BREED INFO. It is not a hatchery.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lots of great info kejmack! Thanks for sharing!!! Like the bit of history of the breeds they give. Nice.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just checked out site you mentioned Riverdale. Good site!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Seem's every year about this time folks start researching different breeds so this is a good thread to review and resurrect.....

I think the "Feathersite" is a good place to conduct a little poultry research, too;

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKPoultryPage.html#Chickens


----------

